# Hcg pregnyl injection



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi there,

Sorry to bother but I'm freaking out a little. I (DH)did my hcg shot last night, he did it in my butt muscle but the clinic only gave us a 1 inch 23 g needle and I'm worried it wasn't long enough to get deep in my muscle. I am normal Bmi so not overweight in the butt area but 1 inch didn't look much! 

If it wasn't long enough will it still work please?

Many thanks

TeamD


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Teamd 

What colour was the needle? I'm more aware of colour than size. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi kaz, it was blue? But think the colours are width and still come in different lengths? Not sure?!  
Thanks
Jackie


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

The gauge is width as well. I would call your clinic or pop into a pharmacy and just double check.  We use set needles in our unit so don't want to give you the wrong info. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi kaz, I took your advice and called them. They said that the needle was fine and not to worry  Thanks for your advice, it's helped put my mind at rest  Have a good day xx


----------

